# Always hungry



## maddiesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a blue VT male beta that I have had for a couple of months, and a blue VT female beta that I just bought. My male used to eat normaly but now he wants food all the time. Everytime he sees me he swims up and down and opens and closes his mouth like he does when hes hungry. He also eats everything i but in there. The female isnt as bad but still eats more then usual. He just started this when i got the female. What should I do? Keep feeding them or ignore the begging? thanks!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

IGNORE THE BEGGING! Your fish will eat until they pop if you let them. Trust me they're just fooling you.


----------



## maddiesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

okay, thanks!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, you can either feed them once or twice a day, but only feed them 2-3 pellets at a time. Ignore them, they're just being fatties, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Luchi and Vikki. Bettas are little piglets and will always give you a look that says " I'm starving!! FEEEED ME! " lol Feeding twice a day might help.


----------



## maddiesmac (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks guys this helps alot!!


----------



## msfishtoyou (Jun 20, 2009)

The betta I'm watching is doing this to me. At first I thought it was my imagination but then my husband pointed it out to me that he thinks the fish is hungry ... and I just fed him 1/2 hour ago! LOL If I go near the bowl (vase), it appears that the fish will come to the surface, look at me and open his mouth to say "look, see I'm hungry, feed me!". LOL In reading on this forum most folks have said not to over feed the fish, so I'm pretty good at not giving in!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Lol yup they will. My boyfriend is out of town and his mom is taking care of his betta. She gave him 9 pellets at once b/c he was begging. I think he freaked when he found out lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 pellets twice a day is plenty.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

:shock: 9!!! WOW! I know that was one happy fish that day! haha :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I bet he was!!


----------

